
Tracking Down REvil’s “Lalartu” by Utilizing Multiple Osint Methods - underthebreach
https://twitter.com/underthebreach/status/1222915479800635393
======
mtmail
The tweet is just a link to [https://medium.com/@underthebreach/tracking-down-
revils-lala...](https://medium.com/@underthebreach/tracking-down-revils-
lalartu-by-utilizing-multiple-osint-methods-2bf3a6c65a80)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
"Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter."

